

Elliptic Curves as Elementary Equations - chewxy
http://jeremykun.com/2014/02/10/elliptic-curves-as-elementary-equations/

======
pbsd
Very nice exposition (for a mathematician :) Given the quality of this initial
post, I actually find it kind of unfortunate that the focus of the series
seems to be on the Dual_EC_DRBG backdoor, since that is (and should be) such a
rare use of elliptic curves.

